# JOptionPane misslingt dauernd



## Xandro (28. Jan 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Applet erstellt, das Kunden einer Datenbank verwalten soll.
Darin habe ich eine Kategorie 'edit' integriert und will so vorgehen,
dass man die Datenbank nach einer Kundenummer durchsuchen kann
und dann auf einen 'edit'-Button klickt um die einzelnen Daten zu bearbeiten.
Wenn jedoch keine Kundennummer gefunden wurde,
soll ein JOptionPane erscheinen, welches dem User mitteilt, dass die eingegebene
Kundennummer keinem Gesuch aus der Datenbank entspricht.

Habe hier mal ein Beispielscript:


```
void button_edit_edit_actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
    if(txt_kdnr.getText() == ""){
      JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(this,"Keine Kundennummer gefunden!");
    }
    else {
      txt_edit_firma.setEditable(true);
      txt_edit_strasse.setEditable(true);
      txt_edit_plz.setEditable(true);
      txt_edit_ort.setEditable(true);
      txt_edit_tel.setEditable(true);
    }
  }
```

Mein Problem ist nun, dass gar kein Fenster erscheint sondern die Felder gleich
freigegeben werden.

Danke im Voraus,
Xandro


----------



## el_barto (28. Jan 2004)

Stringvergleich!!! http://www.java-forum.org/de/topics/java_1528.html


----------



## Xandro (28. Jan 2004)

oh ... danke

wieder um einiges schlauer *g*


----------

